# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Native Polish/English mentoring in Ukraine?

## herring_79

Hi there 
I'm a native speaker of Polish and an ESL teacher currently living in Chernivtsi (Ukraine.)
Although I'm making ends meet providing online English mentoring, I was thinking about opening my own foreign language franchise. 
Now, I read that a company named Speak Up (Franchise opportunities for English language schools - education franchise with Speak Up) looks for new opportunities all across the globe. Yet I'm wondering as to whether my concept is  agood idea. Here are my doubts:
- is there any market for quality Polish mentoring in Ukraine?
- is there any demand for non-native ESL teachers?
- what is the paperwork required for opening a school here?
- what is the actual income>? 
So many questions so many doubts...Has anyone tried that before?

----------

